# 72g w/ 3d BG - how u like the design?



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

This should be ready by the weekend. to house an all-male African mix. So, what's your opinion on the layout, both aesthetic and practicality?
All rocks on the bottom will be silicon'd to slate, to have certain degree of freedom to change the layout.
These are Pangea rock modules. I chose to use them instead of the Rocky BGs, for uniqueness and more useable space.  
Thx.


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

It looks great. But isn't that a Rocky BG in addition to the loose rocks you're using?
Can you show us photos of how you have things set up behind the BG?


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

That looks awesome dude. I really like the 3d backgrounds. I have the pangea rocky III in my 125. I really like the color of those modules. It's hard to top the look of those manufactured backgrounds but I sure would like to see the prices come down a little.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

I was ordering the Rocky IV plus a couple of rock modules at the beginning, but the 2 â€" 10â€


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Update...
This is what it looks like in the back, the XP3 filter intake and heater are at the right side behind the rocks.









Mostly finished version.









Current inhabitants:
2 Yellow Lab 3â€


----------



## ajbry (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks perfect, great stocking list as well. Good luck getting the other Lethrinops though...


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the opinion and info.
Added actinic lighting, wonderful effect on the rocks.


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

It looks great!
you mentioned the filter intake and heater are behind the rocks. How do you make sure that water circulates well between front and back?
thanks


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

gnar


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

The filter intake and heater are in the right corner, hidden behind those rocks stick to the side of the glass. Indeed 1 of the initial concerns was to prevent thermal layers, nevertheless I measured temp over a few spots before stocking.

Yea, what's gnar?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

OMG that looks so awesome!!!!


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

gnarly man.....that so nice.....gnar.....basically same thing


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

wow... you do a great job on your thank... 
remove that background and it's not the same good view...
i try to find a background like this in quÃ©bec... but where??? :-?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Nicely done. :thumb:


----------

